# gravely super 8



## kirkland (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking at a gravely super 8 pre 1970, cosmetically good, refurbished ? they are asking about $900. good price? How difficult is it to get parts? It only has bush hog attachment ,I have 20 acres in north florida looking to hand clear paths, and under trees , want to leave as natural as possible, looking for outside opinions?

has electric start /scully/seat you can sit on
mostly concerned about transmision/ starter? are repairs available?


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Richard's Lawn & Garden, Spencer, WV has the parts to keep that tractor running. Price seems a little high for a pre 1970 Gravely. They are tough machines.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree on all counts. Richard's and too much money.


----------

